# Ugly Cabinets



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

The white vinyl like covering on the frame of my cabinets is starting to wrinkle in places. Can this be replaced? If so, where can I purchase it?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I wonder if that can't be corrected with a heat gun or hair dryer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think others have had success reactivating the glue with heat from a blow dryer or a heat gun on the lowest setting. Heat it up a little and press it back down with a plastic putty knife. I would try a blow dryer first, a heat gun puts out a lot of heat and it will only take a split second for the film to get too hot and bubble up.

Mike


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Great idea!! I will try it and see. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

CAMike said:


> Great idea!! I will try it and see. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

